# Help with pre war lightweight



## otis (Feb 27, 2008)

I picked up this old fixed gear bike and intend to make a rider out of it. Despite the heavy surface rust it is actually in solid shape and coming apart without issue, and the headset is in fine mechanical shape. But I do not know how to proceed with removing the crankset. 

So far I've just been soaking it in penetrating fluid. The drive side looks like it will unscrew with a spanner (left hand thread?), but I'm at a loss for how the non-drive arm is removed. Any suggestions here would be appreciated.

Also if anybody could provide any info on a possible date, brand, country or origin, etc.

The serial number on the right rear drop-out is 17469. There's a "4 diamond" stamp on the BB shell. And "101" stamped on the steerer tube. The frame appears to have been completely nickel plated (before the rust attack). The bike had wood tubular rims that were too badly damaged to measure but I think they are 700c or possibly 28"? 

Any help would be much appreciated. Here's some links to photos.

http://www.otis.g2solutions.biz/ebayimages/rust1.jpg

http://www.otis.g2solutions.biz/ebayimages/rust2.jpg

http://www.otis.g2solutions.biz/ebayimages/rust3.jpg

http://www.otis.g2solutions.biz/ebayimages/rust4.jpg

http://www.otis.g2solutions.biz/ebayimages/rust5.jpg

http://www.otis.g2solutions.biz/ebayimages/rust6.jpg

http://www.otis.g2solutions.biz/ebayimages/rust7.jpg

http://www.otis.g2solutions.biz/ebayimages/rust8.jpg

http://www.otis.g2solutions.biz/ebayimages/rust9.jpg

http://www.otis.g2solutions.biz/ebayimages/rust10.jpg

http://www.otis.g2solutions.biz/ebayimages/rust11.jpg

http://www.otis.g2solutions.biz/ebayimages/rust12.jpg

http://www.otis.g2solutions.biz/ebayimages/rust13.jpg

http://www.otis.g2solutions.biz/ebayimages/rust14.jpg


----------



## JOEL (Feb 27, 2008)

The crank and dropouts look like Pierce. Don't know them well enough to say for sure but maybe you can find some pictures to compare.


----------



## otis (Feb 27, 2008)

JOEL said:


> The crank and dropouts look like Pierce. Don't know them well enough to say for sure but maybe you can find some pictures to compare.




I think you are right. I found this link:

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/USA/Pierce_Arrow.htm

Very similar frame details, crank, and stem. Thanks!


----------



## sam (Mar 2, 2008)

looks like it might be a standard two piece crank.Only one arm will remove if so---sam


----------



## Classicriders (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks like it would take block chain.  The Pierce in the link appears to have a later skip tooth chain that doesn;t fit right.


----------

